# 1/4 lb (115g) sliced mushrooms?



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

How much do you think 115g (1/4lb) of sliced mushrooms would work out to in cups?

Thanks


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Miss Poutine...

Some where around 1 to 1 1/2 cups loosely packed.


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you Uncle Bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Miss Poutine..

The way I arrived at that amount was this..I bought a bag of sliced mushrooms a while back. Somehow they ended up in the freezer. 

Anyways, I went into the kitchen got them out.. weighed 1/4 lb of them and dumped them in a cup. Very scientific!! Now when I think about it if they were "fresh" not frozen they probably would not take up as much volume/space as the frozen ones did...So my numbers my be high.

So what are you cooking??


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

Baked Spring Rolls Spring Rolls 2 - Recipes - Food Network Canada
for my Chinese (actually more Vietnamese) dinner http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/chinese-dinner-32887.html


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Miss Poutine...

Ok I just weighed 1/4 lb of white button mushrooms..most just avg size. you are looking at 8 or 9 mushrooms..

Sounds Yummy...And you said dinner was at what time??


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

Dinner is around 7pm.
If you leave on a plane now you might make it up here. 
Bring your jacket it was -22C (~-8F) this morning.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Miss Poutine..

Regretfully ma'am, I will have to decline your kind offer for dinner this evening. As I gave my pilot a long week-end off, I will be unable to enjoy what promises to be an excellent meal. Thank you for your warm hospitality and invitation. I do pray that you will have plenty of excellent Kentucky Bourbon to warm yourself and your guest. 

Seriously, I hope all goes well with your dinner. It does sound fun!


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

That was very nice of you to give you pilot time off. 
What long weekend is it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Miss Poutine..

The young man wanted time off to visit his parents..So nothing special about the long week-end. Fri-Mon. I was happy to accomadate him on his request.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 2, 2007)

If you visualize an 8oz. package of sliced mushrooms that you see in the supermarket, it is about at the 1-1 1/2C that has been mentioned. That said, mushrooms cook down so much, more could not hurt!!


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## auntdot (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes Poutine, but you are mixing volume and weight.

16 fluid oz of water (volume) weighs about a pound, lb, weight (a pint is a pound the world around).  

But mushrooms ain't water. Their density is less than water and there is a lot of air between mushrooms.  So a pint of mushrooms will weight significantly less than a lb.

Yes it is confusing.  But I don't think we are going to change any time soon.


----------



## Poutine (Mar 3, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------

